# DPF Issue: CTD goes into limp mode without early warning



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

After putting 7100 mostly-uneventful-miles on my CTD in the past three months since purchase, it went into limp mode Saturday morning right after backing out of my drive. Moments earlier, right after starting the engine, the "Particulate Filter Full, Keep Driving" message (or something to that effect) appeared in the DIC for the first time. If I remember correctly from reading the manual, shouldn't there be a count down before any power limiting goes into affect? Has anyone else experienced this? Were there any side affects in the time since having a manual REGEN completed? Any "good to know" information about manual REGENs? With the number of miles I put on it in such a short amount of time, many being on the highway, I am somewhat surprised that the DPF completely clogged so soon. I brought it into my dealer's service department right away, but it still sits there tonight, since they don't have techs working on Saturday and today they were apparently very busy. I am fortunate that they are covering a rental car for the entire period though.

One last question for those with knowledge about the DPF system in our cars - Does a manual REGEN cause any durability/longevity issues with the DPF?

LG


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

regen is regen, whether its manual or sensor started

something would be very wrong with your engine for your dpf to be full already

its just gonna be a sensor thinking its full


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I second the notion that it's a faultysensor. It could also be that some off-road diesel somehow made itinto your tank. Have you filled at any stations off the beaten path?

Keep us posted.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dye has no effect on the trucks at work dpfs, dunno why it would


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't understand something. 

You mention that your powertrain went into limp mode - but then you also say that the DIC informed you to keep driving? 

Not sure why you would get a message to keep driving if it went into limp mode. 

Limp mode, as we know it so far, results from a lack of DEF. I'm not aware of it being previously combined with a regen. 

Did you push OnStar when it occurred? 

How did you get it to the dealer if it was in limp mode? 

Not trying to be a prick. Just trying to understand the situation. Especially given that you're previous posts tend to be very well articulated.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I was going to say that the off-road fuel might be higher sulfur which was allowed a few years ago but now i see that there shouldn't be any 'low sulfur' fuel which really is high sulfur by todays standards, off-road or otherwise. 



boraz said:


> dye has no effect on the trucks at work dpfs, dunno why it would


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I don't understand something.
> 
> You mention that your powertrain went into limp mode - but then you also say that the DIC informed you to keep driving?
> 
> ...


in every diesel vehice with dpf that ive driven, if your dpf is clogged, you will be derated, continue to ignore and it will not move.

no reason to believe the cruze is any different

yes, if the car is out of def, it goes into limp mode as well


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

diesel said:


> I second the notion that it's a faultysensor. It could also be that some off-road diesel somehow made itinto your tank. Have you filled at any stations off the beaten path?
> 
> Keep us posted.


I filled all but one tank at brand-name stations (76, Chevron, Shell). The one tank I filled that isn't a well-known US brand was at a Quadra-Husky in Canada. I am fairly certain it is equivalent to a well-established brand here in the US. That was in the downtown part of Victoria, Canada, though, so it wasn't necessarily off the beaten path.

LG


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Tomko said:


> I don't understand something.
> 
> You mention that your powertrain went into limp mode - but then you also say that the DIC informed you to keep driving?
> 
> ...


The DIC flashed with the "particulate filter full, keep driving" message right after starting the engine. After backing out of my drive a few moments later, that's when another DIC message flashed with a "power limited" message and the CEL lit steady. There was a significant drop in engine performance noticeable almost immediately after taking off. I did not push the OnStar when this whole issue occurred, rather I drove it straight to the dealer as engine still had just enough "oomph" not to be a safety hazard on the road.

LG


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I don't understand something.
> 
> You mention that your powertrain went into limp mode - but then you also say that the DIC informed you to keep driving?
> 
> ...


I think that's the whole point of the thread. The car gave him the message to keep driving, then almost immediately went into limp mode. It's almost like it skipped the part where it gives a chance to drive and complete a regen.

Cars (virtually any car made in the last twenty years) can go into limp mode for any number of reasons: transmission problems, engine problems, etc, etc.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> I filled all but one tank at brand-name stations (76, Chevron, Shell). The one tank I filled that isn't a well-known US brand was at a Quadra-Husky in Canada. I am fairly certain it is equivalent to a well-established brand here in the US. That was in the downtown part of Victoria, Canada, though, so it wasn't necessarily off the beaten path.
> 
> LG


Don't know Quadra-Husky per se, but in these parts there is Husky and it, along with Shell, is the only one to market a premium diesel. 

While I'm a committed Shell V-power user, I wouldn't hesitate to use the Husky product.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Don't know Quadra-Husky per se, but in these parts there is Husky and it, along with Shell, is the only one to market a premium diesel.
> 
> While I'm a committed Shell V-power user, I wouldn't hesitate to use the Husky product.


I was fairly cautious prior to filling up that time in Canada knowing I didn't have enough remaining fuel to return to the states...Not to mention, the higher prices north of the border! Now that you mention Husky marketing "premium" diesel, I remember that is why I chose the brand after doing a bit of browsing online prior to filling. I didn't notice any positive, or negative benefits from using the "premium," as my engine, MPG, and driving experience all remained the same as when using US brands.

I picked up my car this morning.. Apparently, all it needed was a manual REGEN, as expected. The code pulled from my car's system, as listed on my RO, is #P2463 - with the explanation next to it: "Diesel Particulate Filter in need of cleaning." After expressing my concern with my service writer about the need for a manual REGEN so soon in my car's life, she recommended I ensure to "blow out" the exhaust at least weekly by driving the car on the highway for at least 10-15 miles. She also mentioned another customer who's Duramax truck needed a weekly REGEN for a little while before he followed that advice, since he mainly drove short distances around town. After explaining that I rarely "short trip" my car and that I took a couple of substantial road trips during the past couple of months, she recommend I just keep an eye on the car. I also asked about my issue being a symptom of developing engine problems, and she explained the computer would've triggered a slew of codes if there were any issues. It appeared she was genuine and has actual knowledge (at least a little bit) about Chevy's diesel engines, which is refreshing after another writer stated had no idea that my car had a fuel filter that needs to have the water drained at each service interval!

LG


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad this appears resolved. 

I share your caution about fuel. I always tank up before venturing south of the border and the only time I've run anything other than Shell V-power diesel was on the free tank from the dealership at delivery and when I was coming back from Lordstown in I90.

Not sure exactly where you were in Victoria but Shell V-power diesel is available at select locations in BC. The Shell station finder requires flash so I can't check it on my iPad. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That was an interesting diagnosis. Hopefully it's resolved and you can have many trouble free miles ahead of you


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

After taking my car in for the fourth time due to the same symptoms you have described, Chevrolet (corporate) determined that my DEF pump was intermittently working, and that NOx levels have to be within spec in order for a regen to begin. I also had a cracked DPF from the 14+ manual regens that had been performed, although it was cracked after the 3rd one. GM ended up replacing the entire emissions system on my car this last go around...DEF tank, DEF pump, DEF injector, all sensors, SCR, and DPF. They had the car for 26 days and put over 700 miles on it....To their credit, they paid my car payment this month.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

RascalMafia said:


> They had the car for 26 days and put over 700 miles on it....To their credit, they paid my car payment this month.


They put over 700 miles on it? Geez

How does your DPF crack from the manual regens?

They said nothing about the tune?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Some good info here.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Mods - there's some seriously valuable information here that I suggest would be best archived for future reference in the diesel technical discussion forum where there is already a complementary thread.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

RascalMafia said:


> After taking my car in for the fourth time due to the same symptoms you have described, Chevrolet (corporate) determined that my DEF pump was intermittently working, and that NOx levels have to be within spec in order for a regen to begin. I also had a cracked DPF from the 14+ manual regens that had been performed, although it was cracked after the 3rd one. GM ended up replacing the entire emissions system on my car this last go around...DEF tank, DEF pump, DEF injector, all sensors, SCR, and DPF. They had the car for 26 days and put over 700 miles on it....To their credit, they paid my car payment this month.


Thanks for the notes about the DPF issues you experienced. It will help set possible repair expectations should I require a second (or 14th! hmy manual REGEN. Am I assuming correctly that your dealer manually REGEN'd your car multiple times in a row at each service since you only brought it in to them four times? Also, were there any tell-tale signs or symptoms that are indicative the DEF pump is only intermittently working? I specifically ask this because every now-and-then my instantaneous MPG readout in the DIC will fluctuate down to the 20s for a short time prior to jumping back to the 40s-50s, when I'm travelling at a constant pace in a high-MPG speed range (45-55mph) and on relatively low-grade roads. I especially noticed this during my last road trip since I was on an interstate route for a couple of hours without many stoplights. With my car, I rarely see automatic REGENs, where the MPG drops for miles/minutes on end.

LG

One last thought...700 miles :eek7:?! Where did they drive it, back to Lordstown?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> How does your DPF crack from the manual regens?


it doesnt


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

From the original post:


> Has anyone else experienced this?


Yes, I have. Stated this in another thread.

Same as you, I had virtually NO warning. The DIC flashed the "Keep Driving..." message right after a start up, then IMMEDIATELY switched to the "Reduced Power" message.

To the car, I said "Thanks for nothing!"

Had to get a manual regen. So far, I've only had 1 manual regen.

Bought and installed the Edge Insight (partly to monitor Soot Level)..._though I don't think owners should have to do this_... A Soot Level readout on the DIC would be great!

If you're interested, you can see my other thread on the "Edge Observations" in the Tech Forum.

It's interesting to watch how the soot level sometimes stays stagnant, but sometimes increases "rapidly" for no good reason (same driving conditions between scenarios). Mine's been pretty good about initiating a regen when the soot level reaches the magic 22 grams level...but on a couple of occassions the level got to 25 ~ 27 grams......which made my butt pucker. _The P2463 code sets at 32 grams_....


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DieselEnvy said:


> Bought and installed the Edge Insight (partly to monitor Soot Level)..._though I don't think owners should have to do this_... A Soot Level readout on the DIC would be great!


i would like a readout as well, none of the dpf equipped vehicles ive driven have had such a thing,

everything is great or you need a regen now, some warning that youre getting close would be nice


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Yesterday evening while driving home from work, my check engine light came on again, but this time there was no corresponding message in the DIC to inform me of the reason. I dropped off my car at the dealer this afternoon..hopefully, I don't have to change my handle to "LemonCruze"..that just doesn't sound right!

LG


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LemonGolf said:


> Yesterday evening while driving home from work, my check engine light came on again, but this time there was no corresponding message in the DIC to inform me of the reason. I dropped off my car at the dealer this afternoon..hopefully, I don't have to change my handle to "LemonCruze"..that just doesn't sound right!
> 
> LG


Hey LG,

I hope not either! Please feel free to let me know how everything went at the dealership. I'm just a private message away.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

My service advisor just contacted me..My CEL lit because there is something wrong with my O2 sensor and it needs to be replaced. Another interesting bit of information from him is apparently, GM is "siphoning off" this specific sensor which requires my dealer's service department to special order one directly from GM. They hope to receive the part and replace it on Tuesday.

LG


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> My service advisor just contacted me..My CEL lit because there is something wrong with my O2 sensor and it needs to be replaced. Another interesting bit of information from him is apparently, GM is "siphoning off" this specific sensor which requires my dealer's service department to special order one directly from GM. They hope to receive the part and replace it on Tuesday.
> 
> LG


Some parts for the diesel are on restriction because engineering is keeping a very close eye on us beta testers. 

Keep us informed, just as you've been doing.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

strange why some of us are having zero issues an others having repeat problems. maybe GM should profile our driving habits with a survey.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

So for 45000 miles and trouble free. Hope I don't jinx myself. Has been a great car. And the mpgs keep getting better.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> strange why some of us are having zero issues an others having repeat problems. maybe GM should profile our driving habits with a survey.


Yes I was wondering about that too. I am probably the "ideal" driver. Long trips and lots of highway time. It rarely sits for more than a day too. That being said, a car should not be sensitive to driving habits. I realize that is quite an engineering challenge though. The good thing is that it does seem like GM engineers are keeping a close eye on this car.


----------



## tetovari (May 22, 2014)

Would putting Dexos1 instead of Dexos2 cause this issue? My dealer changed my oil and put in Dexos1 in it--a week later, after complaining a few times (I even called GM directly) they unhappily offered to switch it to Dexos2 for free and still insisted its OK to use Dexos1. Two weeks later went to limp mode and DEF was clogged--dealer had to clean it out. currently have only 12000 miles on the car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tetovari said:


> Would putting Dexos1 instead of Dexos2 cause this issue? My dealer changed my oil and put in Dexos1 in it--a week later, after complaining a few times (I even called GM directly) they unhappily offered to switch it to Dexos2 for free and still insisted its OK to use Dexos1. Two weeks later went to limp mode and DEF was clogged--dealer had to clean it out. currently have only 12000 miles on the car.


Yes. Dexos1 can absolutely cause this. It contains significantly more ash than Dexos2 and will screw up the DPF. The problem is enhanced by the fact that it is getting filled with ash, which cannot be burned off. The dealer should be on the hook for any damage they caused.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thread moved to Technical Discussion forum.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

The Mobil 1 esp that is dexos2 equivalent , esp stands for emission system protection


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been away for some time, but following up on the issues with my car - during the middle of August my car needed its O2 sensor replaced. That occurred at just shy of 7,700 miles. I now have close to 12,000 miles on the ODO and I haven't had any further issues. I continue to notice, however, (I think!) the car regens at the worst possible times - usually when I'm driving short distances around town at relatively slow speeds (35-45mph). I have no doubt that if GM doesn't change the computer program via a TSB to let the driver know the car is in a regen, or soon will be, and the regen programming itself that DPF issues will continue to occur and may do so more frequently now that more CTDs are on the road.

LG


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> I've been away for some time, but following up on the issues with my car - during the middle of August my car needed its O2 sensor replaced. That occurred at just shy of 7,700 miles. I now have close to 12,000 miles on the ODO and I haven't had any further issues. I continue to notice, however, (I think!) the car regens at the worst possible times - usually when I'm driving short distances around town at relatively slow speeds (35-45mph). I have no doubt that if GM doesn't change the computer program via a TSB to let the driver know the car is in a regen, or soon will be, and the regen programming itself that DPF issues will continue to occur and may do so more frequently now that more CTDs are on the road.
> 
> LG


Good to hear you haven't had any further issues.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

So I got the dreaded P2463 tonight. DPF Full, then immediately to Reduced Power. I drove 40 miles on the freeway to no effect. I figure I will have to take it to the dealer to resolve this.

Interesting to note that My DEF system was just replaced, but that was about 1000 miles ago. I wonder if it has anything to do with what is going on...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> So I got the dreaded P2463 tonight. DPF Full, then immediately to Reduced Power. I drove 40 miles on the freeway to no effect. I figure I will have to take it to the dealer to resolve this.
> 
> Interesting to note that My DEF system was just replaced, but that was about 1000 miles ago. I wonder if it has anything to do with what is going on...


*cough* tune *cough*


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am just approaching 30,000km and my Regen, "drive me hard", light has only come on once at about 6,000km. I do mainly short trips with the occasional highway trip. I don't have DEF to worry about though.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

diesel said:


> *cough* tune *cough*


I dunno. While it can't be ruled out, I have driven with the Trifecta tune for almost 5k miles. Guess I'll just have to enjoy my loaner Spark.... sigh...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I just joined this exclusive club today. I had just gotten my new tires on after yesterday's tire incident (they were due for replacement anyway) and then I get the "DPF Full" message and "Engine power reduced". The power drop was noticeable but it was still driveable. This is at 118K miles. I drove it straight to the dealer and dropped it off. Hopefully it is just a sensor.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm starting to worry because I haven't seen a re-gen since my engine light came on for the Particulate Matter Sensor, and I'm reaching the mileage since the last one that I really should be seeing a re-gen soon. I'm hoping that the bad sensor won't prevent the car from doing a re-gen and result in a full DPF. If I don't see a re-gen soon, I think I'll just have to park it until I get my part ordered and replaced, because I don't want to go to the expense of paying the dealer for both the sensor replacement (at significantly higher cost than DIY) and the manual re-gen to go along with it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I still haven't heard anything on mine yet. I will post details once they determine what's going on with it.


----------

